# Pakistan Navy Aviation Pics



## Mani2020

*Westland Sea King Mk45*











*A&#233;rospatiale SA-319B Alouette III*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mani2020

*P-3 and P-3C orion *
















*Fokker f-27*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Super Falcon

well al stuff of navy other than agosta i think 30 years old when did navy bought last time helicopters


----------



## Mani2020

*Z-9[/B










*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aamir Hussain

Good Snaps. Correction, the last snap is not of Westland Lynx but of Blackhawks


----------



## mjnaushad

*Which missile is it carrying??*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulfiqar

Exocet Anti ship missile.


----------



## Aslan

M Zulfiqar Asad said:


> Exocet Anti ship missile.




Are the same missles that he Argentinians used in the Balkans wars?


----------



## eagle20054



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SQ8

Btw that is not a lynx, its a SH-60F
this is a lynx.




and have been retired according to common sources.
By the look of it the Z-9's are not equipped for ASW and only have a search radar..


----------



## Dark Angel

how many Z-9 are in service 

cheers


----------



## Mani2020

Dark Angel said:


> how many Z-9 are in service
> 
> cheers



Total of 6 Z-9's were ordered from China, First was inducted in September 2009

Pakistan version of Z-9 is Z-9EC ASW , configured with pulse-compression radar, low frequency dipping sonar, radar warning receiver and doppler navigation system. Armed with torpedoes.To be carried on the F-22P Zulfiquar-class frigates

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAQAS119

mjnaushad said:


> *Which missile is it carrying??*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blackpearl

i think Pakistan Navy is using 2 types of Allouettes
SA 316B and SA 319B.
SA316 is the same model as Army and Air force are also using.
SA319 is a navalised version of 316, with additional features of inflateable gear and harpoon for shipdeck landing/securing.
the difference is clear in upper snaps. the 2 helos parked with central Fokker are 316 version.


----------



## masijames

SA 316B and SA 319B i think these helicoptors are atleast thousond years old they need to replaced with hi tech helicoptors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

guys i've seen Z-9 landing on PAF base Faisal Karachi its a beauty.also i daily see P-3 orion (both,cream and gray color camouflage) parked in front of large hanger at Faisal Base,also Fokker,C-130,Sea kings and a Busted old Atlanta.


----------



## Zulfiqar

> Are the same missiles that he Argentinians used in the Balkans wars?



You mean the Falkland war. Yes both of them are Exocets.


----------



## eagle20054



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

khalidali said:


> Are the same missles that he Argentinians used in the Balkans wars?



The term 'Balkan Wars' refers to the two wars that took place in South-eastern Europe in 1912 and 1913.

The Falklands War also called the Falklands Conflict/Crisis (Spanish: Guerra de las Malvinas/Guerra del Atlántico Sur) was fought in 1982 between Argentina and the United Kingdom (UK) over the disputed Falkland Islands, South Georgia and the South Sandwich Islands. The Falkland Islands themselves consist of two large and many small islands in the South Atlantic Ocean east of Argentina; their name and sovereignty over them have long been disputed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

*Pakistan Navy To Boost Air Surveillance Capability*
January 30, 2009, Islamabad -- The Pakistan Navy will increase its aerial surveillance capabilities with the acquisition of airborne early warning and UAV systems. This was announced by the Navy's chief of staff, Adm. Noman Bashir, during a Jan. 29 visit to the service's aviation base, PNS Mehran, in Karachi.

*The Schiebel S-100 Camcopter UAV*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt

*Royal International Air Tattoo 2008 *
Star of the static had to be a Pakistani Navy P-3C from 28 Squadron based at Mehran (Faisel) Pakistan Navel Station, this also carried a special scheme consisting of artwork on the tail and rear fuselage, portraying the presence of civilization on the shores of the Indus River for five thousand years. Mehran is located close to the river

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

*Pakistan Navy's PIII-C Orion ready to participate in RIAT 2008.Pictaure taken in her home base(PNS MEHRAN-KARACHI) prior to fly to U.K.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## truthseeker2010

Fokker F-27-200MPA 





In storage before conversion to Maritime Patrol Aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Whiplash

masijames said:


> SA 316B and SA 319B i think these helicoptors are atleast thousond years old they need to replaced with hi tech helicoptors



That statement is verifiably incorrect.


----------



## TOPGUN

Very nice pic's mashallah PN is forsure coming along won't be long before we are all the way there thx for sharing the pic's


----------



## krash

truthseeker2010 said:


> Fokker F-27-200MPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In storage before conversion to Maritime Patrol Aircraft.



Where is it being stored??? Skardu??


----------



## Super Falcon

hope navy now buys lynx but it is only hope im sure the naval guys are sleeping all the time


----------



## truthseeker2010

skybolt said:


>



Here's one of the newest Pakistan Navy P3C's!! Refurbished from AMARC, this Orion is an ex VP-69 from U.S. Navy, speaking of which, it still flies with its old USN registration (159505) under the vertical stabilizer!! Now it belongs to the No.28 Squadron, based at at PNS Mehran, Karachi. The Pakistan flag fits very well on this aircraft!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

krash said:


> Where is it being stored??? Skardu??



That particular photo taken at The Hague - Ypenburg (EHYB) Naval Airbase, the Netherlands, January 1983 (base now closed)

Shows 62 (cn 10262) In storage _before _conversion to Maritime Patrol Aircraft. 

Photos: Fokker F-27-200MPA Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net






PS: search http://www.airliners.net/ with 'pakistan' and 'navy' as keywords > nice pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

*Portugal, September 27, 2010:* _Pakistan Navy P-3C entering runway 33 for departure_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

skybolt said:


>



I didn't knew that we have the World's youngest Orion.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

_February 23, 2011:_ *Pakistan - Navy Breguet 1150 Atlantic at Quetta - International (Samungli) Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

Dont forget Mirages ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1

BN-2T DEFENDER

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Windjammer said:


>



the Z-9ECs are a common sight over karachi skies - they take off from PNS mehran, and swing left out to the arabian sea (over clifton beach)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Aslan said:


> Are the same missles that he Argentinians used in the *Balkans* wars?


 
I believe you meant Falkands! Yes!


----------



## Thorough Pro

Self Delete.


----------



## truthseeker2010

Now thats a rare arrival PN Breguet Atlantic touching down in Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

hassan1 said:


>


 
Do PN operate these? 
CNS's official jet?


----------



## TEXAS BATTLESTAR

I have a question to our Pakistani members. Does the Pakistan Navy in pursuit or building an aircraft carrier or some helicopter carrier of the sort in the future?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

TEXAS BATTLESTAR said:


> I have a question to our Pakistani members. Does the Pakistan Navy in pursuit or building an aircraft carrier or some helicopter carrier of the sort in the future?


 
The aircraft carrier would cost too much to operate, this is not the defensive strategy for PN.

I can see PN acquires the destroyers with the Aegis combat system in the end of this decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khurasaan1

Wow!...Nice pics bros....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TEXAS BATTLESTAR

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The aircraft carrier would cost too much to operate, this is not the defensive strategy for PN.
> 
> I can see PN acquires the destroyers with the Aegis combat system in the end of this decade.


 
True, but it sure doesn't hurt to have one for the next 3 decades or so, just to extend the fighters and helicopters a little more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

TEXAS BATTLESTAR said:


> I have a question to our Pakistani members. Does the Pakistan Navy in pursuit or building an aircraft carrier or some helicopter carrier of the sort in the future?


 
Sir,

Our geography in relation to india----we don't need an aircraft carrier---it would be useless---we would need many an assets to support that carrier which would be a waste of money----.

Our goal is to keep the opponent away from our borders and skies----for that a couple of sqdrns---around 50 of air dominance air superiority and air to ship strike air craft with long legs would do the job for us----another 4---6 diesel electric subs----awacs----.

It is a guarantee that the indian air craft carrier would come nowhere within the strike range of pak air force---till the moment the iaf had neutralized the paf-----india doesnot have the stomach to lose an a/c carrier to pak strike air craft----it would happen---if it came closer regardless of whatever cover it has.---it would absolutely destroy the psyche of the indian army----.

An aircraft carrier is a 10---15 billion dollar investment with the carrier battle group and support crafts----plus a regular expense----.

Without an a/c carrier pak assets can move around without the fear of loss---the carrier would be like a ship anchor dragging the pak strike force down at this stage----that is what it will do to inidan forces---.

We will have to find out that if the pak air force leadership is made up of warriors or or what.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

TEXAS BATTLESTAR said:


> I have a question to our Pakistani members. Does the Pakistan Navy in pursuit or building an aircraft carrier or some helicopter carrier of the sort in the future?


 
An aircraft carrier , never. A helicopter carrying ship e.g. LPD or LPH, possible but unlikely in the foreable future. Destroyers, possible but unlikely in the foreable future. A numerically expanded mix of helicopter capable frigates, corvettes and submarines: probable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamir Hussain

I agree with both MK & Penguin.

PN's primary role is "Sea Denial" and not "Sea Control." Therefore, land based, extended range interdiction aircraft are the answer to India's A/c Carrier's. On the ASW front - as suggested by Penguin -- Helo armed Frigates are the answer backed up by land based LRMP a/c's. The offensive role is played out by its undersea units.

If you notice, PN is striving to exactly do this -- strengthening its LRMP fleet, induction of frigates -- for the first time with onboard/embarked helo's (Unlike the Alouette III or the "visit" by the Sea King of the past).

The second thing that PN is doing is to procure more subs.

The interdiction element needs to be strengthened most probably after induction of bare min numbers of JFT's in the air force an than diversion of some a/c's (Equipped with In-flight Air Refueling Probes.) for sea interdiction.

My 2C worth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan




----------



## Imran Khan

last image is army aviation sir jee edit farmay lolz hehehhe


----------



## DV RULES

Is there any new picture available of P-3C Orion?


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

[


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

I know this been talked about before as well... but are our PN Lynx still in active service? just want to make sure.


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Nice Nay helo Pics?


----------



## Dazzler

Lynx are in storage for a while, reasons being, lack of spare parts and heavy maintenance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Penguin said:


> An aircraft carrier , never. A helicopter carrying ship e.g. LPD or LPH, possible but unlikely in the foreable future. Destroyers, possible but unlikely in the foreable future. A numerically expanded mix of helicopter capable frigates, corvettes and submarines: probable.


 
Yea you are right but a second hand lpd/lhd is not impossible i think . India bought ins jalshava for just 46.5 million dollar


----------



## Ibr0kEmYrAz0r

Good pictures!

On a side note, after those P-3 got destroyed, what happened to the pilots/operators/ground crews? they are not going to get enough flying/mission hours if there are not enough planes around to work with.


----------



## HANI

What is the best platform chines brothers offer us in replacement for PC 3s???????????


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Seaman

Nice pix those chopper looks awsome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Cool Pictures.
Hope to see J11-B in Naval air arm soon.


----------



## fatman17

HANI said:


> What is the best platform chines brothers offer us in replacement for PC 3s???????????



Y8-MPA is an option but the PN would upgrade it with western avionics and sensors.

---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 AM ----------




Ibr0kEmYrAz0r said:


> Good pictures!
> 
> On a side note, after those P-3 got destroyed, what happened to the pilots/operators/ground crews? they are not going to get enough flying/mission hours if there are not enough planes around to work with.



u will be surprised what the answer is - 'Guard duty'!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

GHOST RIDER said:


>



What is with the PIA style paint job on the tails fins of the Orion. It makes it look more like an airliner than a war machine 

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 PM ----------




fatman17 said:


> u will be surprised what the answer is - 'Guard duty'!!!



Guarding what ? 
Does the Pakistan Navy have the same mantra as the American Marines...... _Every Marine is a Rifle Man ?_


----------



## Jango

fatman17 said:


> u will be surprised what the answer is - 'Guard duty'!!!



What? Seriously ???

An officer who flied a plane now is on ADM duties?


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

http://pakdef.info/pakmilitary/navy/gallery/images/n_sk_on_deck_02.jpg


----------



## GHOST RIDER

http://pakdef.info/pakmilitary/navy/gallery/images/aircrew2.jpg


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

GHOST RIDER said:


>



seakings will now undergo a major MLU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

fatman17 said:


> seakings will now undergo a major MLU.



Thanks for letting us know
How long do you expect to see this helicopter in service with PN (years)
will there be any new upgrades on it?
?


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Really if they PN has inducted 11 Sea Kings along with with 11-16 Allouttee-IIIs then it will be much better for them in every way. By the way sea king looks awesome.


----------



## Nishan_101

skybolt said:


>


 
*Hay hay hay!!!!!!* look behind the tail of this P-3C there is PHANTOM out there!!!! *You Huuuuuu*, fishy things going on!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Nishan_101 said:


> *Hay hay hay!!!!!!* look behind the tail of this P-3C there is PHANTOM out there!!!! *You Huuuuuu*, fishy things going on!!!!



pic looks like as it is in the US


----------



## fatman17

GHOST RIDER said:


> pic looks like as it is in the US



it is. undergoing final stages of upgrade at the martin-marietta site in florida.

---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------




GHOST RIDER said:


> Thanks for letting us know
> How long do you expect to see this helicopter in service with PN (years)
> will there be any new upgrades on it?
> ?



i have to check the details of the MLU. after MLU theese helos can operate for a few more years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

Can Mi-17 V7s be used as Naval Helicopters.......


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This is ideal helicopter for Pakistan Navy 

It can carry 2 Exocet missiles (900 kg each) , its total capacity is to carry 5 tonnes (5,000 KG)

Means that it can still carry , 10 Rockets and 8 soldiers ready for special ops 

And its 100 % chinese with New avionics !!! Perfect for need for Army and Navy a true Workhorse






With out the Missiles load you can easily carry 20 soliders in the helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Nishan_101 said:


> Can Mi-17 V7s be used as Naval Helicopters.......



yes it can be but the real model for navy was MI-14 sir


----------



## umair86pk

Its not Florida its AMARC Tuscon AZ under going flight worthiness maintenance after being pulled out of storage so that it could be flown to martin-marietta FL for upgrades. The Phantom in the background is a QF-4G.


----------



## Aamir Hussain

The site is definately not in Florida. The mountains in the back are a dead giveaway. But, having said that, the Pak Flag on the tail does not make sense when an aircraft has been just pulled off dead storage, specailly when, as you mentioned, it has to undergo an internal flight to Martin Marietta plant.


----------



## fatman17

Aamir Hussain said:


> The site is definately not in Florida. The mountains in the back are a dead giveaway. But, having said that, the Pak Flag on the tail does not make sense when an aircraft has been just pulled off dead storage, specailly when, as you mentioned, it has to undergo an internal flight to Martin Marietta plant.



correct the site is in georgia. it makes sense as it is in the last stage of the MLU which is the paint job. if one looks closely, there is paper over the cockpit windows and the engine cowling / propeller area are also plugged with paper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

GHOST RIDER said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1

i need this article,


----------



## fatman17

hassan1 said:


> i need this article,



i may have it. let me check and revert


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

fatman17 said:


> i may have it. let me check and revert



Please post a bigger picture of it


----------



## nomi007

i just want to say to navy
jagte rehna KHUDA K LEHE
last time be 2 Orions lose kar de he the


----------



## Karl

looks good


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TOPGUN

Maadarboollah said:


> Big Gifts from China....as always




They are not gifts they are 100% bought from us with our own money .. get it right stop trolling .


----------



## Manticore

credits to original uploaders

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

we have 3-4 threads on pak naval aviation -- should we merge them into one thread and stick it?

I am asking as individual OPs might be reluctant


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

ANTIBODY said:


> we have 3-4 threads on pak naval aviation -- should we merge them into one thread and stick it?
> 
> I am asking as individual OPs might be reluctant



At the earliest ..


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 7freedom7

cool camo :okay:


----------



## Manticore

http://www.helis.com/database/modelorg/296/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Did I read right...

Lynx preservation hangar!!!???

We are preserving these Helios?


----------



## Windjammer

nuclearpak said:


> Did I read right...
> 
> Lynx preservation hangar!!!???
> 
> We are preserving these Helios?



Preserved until a buyer is found. !!


----------



## Jango

Windjammer said:


> Preserved until a buyer is found. !!



Isn't it sold as scrap metal rather than airframe?


----------



## Windjammer

nuclearpak said:


> Isn't it sold as scrap metal rather than airframe?



I remember some months earlier the GOP issued a tender notice for the sale. !!


----------



## umair86pk

why PN is selling these.


----------



## Dazzler

umair86pk said:


> why PN is selling these.




too expensive and operate these old frames, its "British" afterall


----------



## Donatello

nabil_05 said:


> too expensive and operate these old frames, its "British" afterall



So what's the replacement?


----------



## TOPGUN

Donatello said:


> So what's the replacement?



Z-9's i would think ...


----------



## Gentelman

soo any plans for replacing Naval Mairages with any advanced jet on papers??
I hope if replaced they will slect J-11 or any advanced platform....



TOPGUN said:


> Z-9's i would think ...



it seems PN is pretty satisfied with anti sub capability of Z9E..


----------



## TOPGUN

Yes PN is very happy with Z-9's ..furthermore, mirages with navel role will stay for some time and be replaced with thunders in due time j-11 is a myth however would be nice to have them.


----------



## razgriz19

Gentelman said:


> soo any plans for replacing Naval Mairages with any advanced jet on papers??
> I hope if replaced they will slect J-11 or any advanced platform....
> 
> 
> 
> it seems PN is pretty satisfied with anti sub capability of Z9E..



Jf-17 would take over the role.
why do you think PAF displays it with the chinese anti-ship missile?

J-11 is out of the equation. We haven't even ordered J-10s yet, and probably won't.


----------



## Gentelman

razgriz19 said:


> Jf-17 would take over the role.
> why do you think PAF displays it with the chinese anti-ship missile?
> 
> J-11 is out of the equation. We haven't even ordered J-10s yet, and probably won't.



well I suppose there should be something in PN which PAF don't operate i.e J-11,Rafael or Gripsen etc for naval role and with much higher payload...
but JFT would be slected coz of financial reasons i suppose...
well i suppose JFT would serve more better than mairages...


----------



## umair86pk

J-11 can be a very excellent Naval strike platform with it long range and heavy load carrying capacity but the problem is it engine is still AL-31 WS-10A is not in sufficient no yet and still has some snugs that re to fixed to make it a reliable engine.


----------



## fatman17

umair86pk said:


> J-11 can be a very excellent Naval strike platform *with it long range* and heavy load carrying capacity but the problem is it engine is still AL-31 WS-10A is not in sufficient no yet and still has some snugs that re to fixed to make it a reliable engine.



where do you want to send these a/c. PN's AOR is the persian gulf / arabian sea and ensuring that its SLOC's are not blockaded. the JFT's will be more than sufficient to do this task.


----------



## Imran Khan

umair86pk said:


> J-11 can be a very excellent Naval strike platform with it long range and heavy load carrying capacity but the problem is it engine is still AL-31 WS-10A is not in sufficient no yet and still has some snugs that re to fixed to make it a reliable engine.



yes same as any heavy fighter but thanks we don't need it nor we have resources to do so .


----------



## Lebanks

The Lynx have been grounded for over a decade & 111 Sqn was disbanded only to be resurrected following the induction of the Z9. As some has already pointed out, they are unlikely to be sold. Only AugustaWestland would be the likely buyer if that we're ever to happen. Preserving them from the elements whilst deciding on their future was a necessary choice. Had PN wanted to return them to flying condition, they would done so by now as its quite a while since sanctions placed by UK following the 1998 test blasts were invoked, which incidentally also impacted the Sea Kings.


----------



## Super Falcon

time to gets some new helis from eurocopter for navy


----------



## Bamboo Castle

Mani2020 said:


> *Westland Sea King Mk45*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aérospatiale SA-319B Alouette III*



Its time for PN to replace those age old Alouettes..


----------



## Shoaib Rathore

Looks good.


----------



## BlueWarrior

May Allah strengthen Pakistani's military and the country.


----------

